# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار واعمدة الأثنين  17 فبراير 2020 م

## علي سنجة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

* صحيفة الصدى 


 التش : أصابتي طفيفة وعودتي قريبة
 الزعيم يستأنف التدريبات بالقادة والأركان ... ومحمد موسى يصف أخطاء الدفاع بالكارثية
 الديبة ل(الصدي) : رئاسة بعثات المنتخبات الوطنية مثل صناديق النساء
 الشرطة يتفوق على الأمل .... والإصابة تبعد التش من مباراة الخيالة
 توتي يهزم الرهيب في كوستي .. والديبة يتحدث بالمدفعية الثقيلة ويكشف المثير
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*العرفاوي يوضّح لـ”باج نيوز” موقفه من العمل بالجهاز الفني للمريخ

 المدرب التونسي يكشف عن تراجع نادي المريخ بالتعاقد معه مديرًا فنيًا دون سابق إنذار.


   أوضح المدرب التونسي رمزي العرفاوي أنّه تلقى عرضًا من نادي المريخ بتولي  تدريب الفريق، وأنّ وافق على أنّ يكون مديرًا فنيًا وفق الاتفاق.
  وقال العرفاوي في تصريحٍ لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ العرض الذي تلقاه أولاً من  إدارة نادي المريخ هو العمل مديرًا فنيًا وفق الخبرات التي يتمتّع بها.
 التونسي رمزي كشف عن تراجع إدارة المريخ عن الاتفاق، وتسميته مدربًا عامًا  دون أيّ مبرراتٍ واضحة.
   وتابع” أرفض العمل في منصب المدرب العام، وكيف أعمل في جهاز فني لا أعرف  عن المدير الفني شيئًا، ولا توجد أيّ علاقة بيني والتونسي أمين المسلمي ولم  يسبق لي العمل معه”.
 وأشار رمزي العرفاوي إلى أنّه يملك رخصة تدريبية بعد نيله شهادات عليا في التدريب ولديه ماجستير. وأكمل” كنت أتمنى العودة لتدريب المريخ والمساهمة في تحقيق الفريق لنتائجٍ ايجابية في الموسم الحالي”.

   وكان المريخ قد أزاح الستار عن اقترابه من التعاقد رسميًا مع التونسي  أمين المسلميّ ورمزي العرفاوي بجانب مدربٍ برازيلي للأحمال لقيادة الفريق  في المرحلة القادمة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												العرفاوي يوضّح لـ”باج نيوز” موقفه من العمل بالجهاز الفني للمريخ 											
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
المدرب التونسي يكشف عن تراجع نادي المريخ بالتعاقد معه مديرًا فنيًا دون سابق إنذار.



أوضح المدرب التونسي رمزي العرفاوي أنّه تلقى عرضًا من  نادي المريخ بتولي تدريب الفريق، وأنّ وافق على أنّ يكون مديرًا فنيًا وفق  الاتفاق.
وقال العرفاوي في تصريحٍ لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ العرض الذي تلقاه أولاً من  إدارة نادي المريخ هو العمل مديرًا فنيًا وفق الخبرات التي يتمتّع بها.
التونسي رمزي كشف عن تراجع إدارة المريخ عن الاتفاق، وتسميته مدربًا عامًا  دون أيّ مبرراتٍ واضحة.



وتابع” أرفض العمل في منصب المدرب العام، وكيف أعمل في  جهاز فني لا أعرف عن المدير الفني شيئًا، ولا توجد أيّ علاقة بيني والتونسي  أمين المسلمي ولم يسبق لي العمل معه”.
وأشار رمزي العرفاوي إلى أنّه يملك رخصة تدريبية بعد نيله شهادات عليا في التدريب ولديه ماجستير.
وأكمل” كنت أتمنى العودة لتدريب المريخ والمساهمة في تحقيق الفريق لنتائجٍ ايجابية في الموسم الحالي”.



وكان المريخ قد أزاح الستار عن اقترابه من التعاقد رسميًا  مع التونسي أمين المسلميّ ورمزي العرفاوي بجانب مدربٍ برازيلي للأحمال  لقيادة الفريق في المرحلة القادمة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ظروف صحية تبعد مدرب المريخ عن التدريبات


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




جمال أبو عنجة
لن يحضر المدير الفني للمريخ جمال أبو عنجة، تدريبات الفريق 3 أيام متتالية.

وقال جمال أبو عنجة في تصريح ل  اليوم الأحد: "قد أتوقف عن تدريب الفريق 3 أيام، وقد تحصلت على إذن رسمي  بذلك، وذلك لإجراء فحوصات طبية، لظروف صحية أمر بها في الوقت الحالي".



وأشرف جمال أبو عنجة على الحصة التدريبية التي خاضها الفريق اليوم الأحد بملعب القادة والأركان، في مدينة أم درمان.

يذكر أن أنباء غير رسمية، ترددت في نادي المريخ، تشير إلى رغبة النادي في التعاقد مع مدير فني أجنبي للمرحلة المقبلة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التِّش ل: سألتحق بالتدريبات في هذا الموعد


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




أحمد حامد التِّش
أعلن  الدولي السوداني أحمد حامد التِّش، صانع ألعاب المريخ، انتهاء الراحة  الطبية الممنوحة له من قبل الجهاز الطبي بناديه، مؤكدا جاهزيته للعودة  للتدريبات.

وتعرض التش، لإصابة في مشط قدمه اليسرى خلال مباراة  فريقه ضد الأهلي شندي الأسبوع الماضي، بينما غاب أمس السبت عن مباراة  الهلال الفاشر.

وقال التش في تصريح خص به  مساء اليوم الأحد: "غدًا سوف ألتحق بالتدريبات سواء بالمنتخب أو المريخ، بعد أن تعافيت تماما من إصابتي".

وأضاف  التش الذي تابع تدريب المنتخب اليوم الأحد: "أبلغت الجهاز الفني للمنتخب  بفترة راحتي الطبية، لكنه أصر على حضوري لمتابعة التدريب لأجل إبراز الروح  الجديدة".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ يقيم الظهور الرسمي الأول لريشموند


السودان - بدرالدين بخيت




ريشموند أنطوي
كشف  جمال أبو عنجة المدير الفني للمريخ السوداني، عن رأيه في المشاركة الأولى  للمهاجم الغاني، ريشموند أنطوي الغاني، في مباراة الأمس التي فاز بها  الفريق 4-2 على الهلال الفاشر، بالدوري.

وشارك ريشموند لأول مرة مع  الفريق بعد تسوية مشكلته مع ناديه السابق الخرطوم الوطني، وأحرز الهدف  الثاني للمريخ، من ركلة ثابتة في الدقيقة 58.

وقال جمال أبو عنجة في تصريح خص به  اليوم الأحد: "مشاركة ريشموند جيدة، قياسا بظروف غيابه الطويل عن الكرة والمباريات التنافسية منذ الموسم الماضي".

وتابع: "ظهر اللاعب بإصرار كبير، من أجل تسجيل الأهداف وصناعتها، وقد فعل".



وأضاف  مدرب المريخ :"كلها مؤشرات جيدة قدمها المهاجم الغاني في مشاركته الأولى"،  مؤكدا أن ريشموند يريد أن يضع نفسه في القائمة الأساسية دائما".

من  ناحية أخرى، أكد أبو عنجة، أن الفوز على الهلال الفاشر أمس يعد نتيجة  جيدة، "في ظل دخولنا المباراة بحالة نفسية سيئة، نتيجة الخسارة في الجولة  السابقة من الأهلي شندي".

وحول ولوج هدفين في مرمى المريخ، قال:  "الهلال الفاشر لديه ثقافة الفوز خارج ملعبه هذا الموسم، ويملك عناصر صلبة،  لكننا تفوقنا عليه بتراكم الخبرات".
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء
 علم الدين هاشم
 ابوعنجة ومقصلة الاقالة 


  سجل المريخ اربعة اهداف رائعة وثلاثة نقاط واستعادة الصدارة ومع ذلك نجد  جماهير المريخ منقسمة حول مستوي الاداء الفني والغالبية منها غير راضية علي  تشكيلة المدرب جمال ابوعنجة بل لازالت نغمة جمال ليس في قامة المريخ هي  السائدة في الاعلام الاحمر والقروبات المريخية المختلفة والسبب في ذلك واضح  وضوح الشمس من خلال المباريات التي خاضها الزعيم في الدور الثاني من  الدوري الممتاز حيث تذبذب المستوي الفني من شوط الي اخر ومن مباراة الي  اخري !
 وبكل صراحة عدم الرضا عن جمال ابوعنجة له مايبرره نتيجة لعدم  قدرته حتي اليوم في خلق التجانس والتفاهم المطلوب بين العناصر الاساسية  والاسماء الجديدة التي ظل يدفع بها بل ويعتمد عليها منذ صافرة البداية  الامر الذي جعل الفريق في حالة توهان وعدم تركيز لغياب التفاهم بين عناصر  الخط الواحد وخير مثال الاداء الضعيف والمرتبك لدفاع المريخ في جميع  المباريات حتي الان بسبب التغيير الذي فرضه جمال ابوعنجة بادخال ثلاثة  اسماء جديدة تلعب معا لاول مرة طبنجة وجدو كومر ورامي كرتكيلا اضافة لصلاح  نمر فلا يعقل ان يحدث هذا التغيير في مراكز حساسة لاتتحمل التجريب وكان  الافضل ان يتم التغيير بالتدرج من مباراة الي اخري وكذلك الحال في خط الوسط  الذي اصبح ايضا حقلا للتجارب ويكفي ماحدث في المباراة الاخيرة ضد هلال  الفاشر فقد تكون المرة الاولي التي تشفق فيها الجماهير علي مستوي عماد  الصيني الذي كان عبء كبير علي زملائه وثغرة واضحة استغلها هلال الفاشر في  تسجيل هدفيه رغم ان الهدف الثاني يتحمل مسؤوليته الحكم الضعيف الطريفي  الصديق بعدما غض الطرف عن الاعتداء بالكوع علي جدو كومر قبل تسجيل الهدف !
 مانود التاكيد عليه ان اعتماد ابوعنجة علي اسمه لن يصنع منه مدربا ناجحا  وان التاريخ مهما كان ناصعا ومرصعا بالمواقف البطولية للكابتن جمال ابوعنجة  لن يشفع له امام جماهير المريخ اذا استمر اداء الفريق علي هذا المستوي  المتدني فالتحديات التي تنتظر المريخ كبيرة جدا في الدور الثاني من اجل  المحافظة علي الصدارة والدفاع عن اللقب وفي ظل ارتفاع حرارة المنافسة من  الاندية التي تطارد المريخ وفي مقدمتها فريق الهلال الذي لاننسي بان لديه  مباراة مؤجلة من الدورة الاولي ضد هلال الفاشر قد تكون حاسمة في تحديد بطل  الدوري اذا لم يسرع الاتحاد في برمجتها قبل ان يؤدي الهلال بقية مبارياته  في النصف الثاني !
 التعاطف الذي يحظي به الكابتن جمال ابوعنجة من جانب  الجماهير عمره قصير وقد ينقلب الي ضده خاصة مع الاخبار المتداولة عن اتجاه  مريخي للتعاقد مع مدرب تونسي ،، فالفرصة لازالت امام ابوعنجة لينقذ نفسه من  مقصلة الاقالة التي بات قريبا منها وذلك بحسن ادارة الفريق واستثمار  الخيارات المتعددة لبناء تشكيلة متجانسة يستعيد بها ثقة الجماهير والاعلام  بدلا من ان يظل نقطة الضعف الكبري في المريخ !




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبوجبل يثير الغضب باتحاد الكرة بسبب خطاب المدينة 


  قالت بعض قيادات الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ان التصرف الذي أقدم عليه  الامين العام الدكتور حسن ابوجبل اثار غضب بعض أعضاء مجلس ادارة اتحاد  الكرة. 
 وبحسب مصدر رفيع بالاتحاد  فان الامين العام ابوجبل لم يخطرهم بحيثيات الرد على خطاب الاتحاد العماني  بشأن واقعة اللاعب بكري المدينة. 
 ولفت المصدر الى ان الامين العام  ابوجبل دخل في نقاش مع عدد من قيادات الاتحاد بشأن العقوبة الموقعة على  اللاعب، واكد عدم تعميمها في سيستم الانتقالات بالفيفا قبل ان يعود ويرسل  خطاباً مخالفاً لكل ذلك.
 وارجع المصدر غضب القيادات على ابوجبل لعدد  من الأسباب على رأسها بان الاخير ظل خلال الفترة الاخيرة يعمل من تلقاء  نفسه ويخالف بعض التوجيهات الصادرة اليه.
 وهدد قيادي بارز باتحاد الكرة بمساءلة ابوجبل عن تصرفه الاخير رافضا التجاوزات التي تحدث منه بين كل فينة وأخرى.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد العربي  يكشف عن ظ،ظ¥ قناة ناقلة لبطولة كاس العرب للمنتخبات من بينها قناتي النيل الأزرق والملاعب .











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صراع سوداني نيجيري مرتقب في عُمان”صورة”
 تقابلا في الدوري السوداني سابقًا، وتواجها مرة أخرى في أرض الملعب لكّن  هذه المرة في منافسة مختلفة هي الدوري العماني، إنّهما السوداني”بكري عبد  القادر”، والنيجيري”عزيز شييولا”..صراع جديد بينهما سيكون على  أشدّه”الثلاثاء” القادم.

 
 الظهور الأوّل للسوداني بكري عبد  القادر مع نادي ظفار في الدوري العُماني في مباراة الفريق التي جرت”السبت”،  صوّبت إليه الأنظار شاخصة لا سيما وأنّه نجمًا بارزًا، والمشاركة تعدّ  الثانية له مع فريقه بعد فترة توقف دامت طويلاً.
  ولعب النجم الشهير بـ”العقرب” في مباراة”السبت” لما يقارب الـ”70â€³ دقيقة  قدّم خلالها مردودًا فنيًا مميزًا، واستطاع صناعة العديد من الفرص كما كان  قريبًا من التسديد والوصول إلى مرمى المنافس،إلاّ أنّ حارس النهضة أبعد  الكرات التي وصلته من العقرب.
 وفي المقابل، لم يشارك لاعب النهضة،  والهلال السابق شيبولا في المباراة، بسبب الاستعداد للمواجهة القادمة التي  تنتظرهم أمام ذات الفريق ظفار ولكن في مسابقة الكأس.
 
 شيبولا،  قال في تصريحاتٍ بعُيد اللقاء” ومقابلته للنجم السوداني بكري عبد القادر”  أنا سعيد بالطبع للغاية بتواجد بكري هنا في الدوري العُماني، وأعتقد أنّ  فريق ظفار كسب لاعبًا كبيرًا في السودان ومهاجم معروف في القارة  الإفريقية”.
 نجم الهلال الأسبق لم يتوقف عند ذلك فحسب، فأشار إلى  أنّه لعب كثيرًا ضد المريخ، وكانت له الكثير من الصولات والجولات في ملاعب  السودان ويعرف جيداً مدى الموهبة التي يتمتّع بها اللاعب بكري المدينة  مشيرًا إلى أنّ انتقاله إلى الدوري العماني من شأنه أن يحدث نقلة كبيرة على  مستوى اللاعبين الأجانب.
 وأبدى اللاعب النيجيري سعادته بظهور بكري  مع ظفار في مباراة”السبت”،لافتًا إلى أنّ اللاعب ما زال يتلمّس خطاه مع  الفريق وينتظره الكثير من العمل لتقديم الأفضل وهو اسمٌ معروف وبالتأكّيد  سيمنح ظفار الكثير.
 
 وبدوره، رحّب لاعب المريخ وظفار العُماني  بكري عبد القادر بالنيجيري شيبولا، معبرًا بالقول” بالتأكّيد أنا سعيد  لمقابلتي له، ولديّ علاقة طيبة تجمّعني به، والكثير من زملائه السابقين  بنادي الهلال.
 وتمنى”العقرب” لشيبولا التوفيق خلال مسيرته الاحترافية مع نادي النهضة العُماني.
  يشار إلى أنّ لقاءًا ثانيًا سيجمع الثنائي بكري المدينة وشيبولا، الثلاثاء  القادم، وذلك ضمن مباريات الدور نصف النهائي من مسابقة كاس السلطان.
 












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكشف عن قميص المنتخب الوطني في بطولة كاس العرب للمنتخبات .

 #ووااوواا









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيلود يدشن بدايته مع منتخب السودان
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




فيلود
دشن  الفرنسي هوبير فيلود، المدير الفني الجديد لمنتخب السودان، مساء اليوم  الأحد، بدايته مع صقور الجديان في أول تدريب، حيث سبق الجميع في الحضور قبل  بدايته بساعات.

وتابع  التدريب وتحصل على الشروط والمعايير التي بين من خلالها فيلود منهجه للاعبي منتخب السودان.

يعتبر  تدريب اليوم هو مدخل للتجمع الأول للاعبي المنتخب الذي طلبه فيلود، للتعرف  على اللاعبين وبدء، وبدء الاستعداد مبكرا لمباراتي غانا المقرر إقامتهما  الشهر المقبل، بتصفيات كأس أمم أفريقيا 2021.

وحضر الحصة الأولى لتدريب منتخب السودان، 21 لاعبا من أصل 23، شارك منهم 18 لاعبا في التدريبات.

وتابع التدريبات من خارج الملعب بعد عملية الإحماء الثلاثي ضياء الدين محجوب (المريخ)، وبخيت خميس ومفضل محمد الحسن (المريخ الفاشر).

كما حرص صانع ألعاب المريخ أحمد التش على الحضور، قاطعا راحته الطبية، بينما تابع التدريب حتى نهايته.

وتغيب  ثنائي الأهلي شندي ياسر مزمل وحارس المرمى إسحق آدم، اللذين كانا في  طريقهما للخرطوم، بعدما خاضا أمس السبت مباراة فريقهما بالدوري أمام المريخ  الفاشر على ملعب الأخير.



واستغرق التدريبات التي أشرف عليها المدرب السوداني خالد بخيب، بتكليف من فيلوك، 90 دقيقة.

وطالب  فيلود لاعبي منتخب السودان بالالتزام، والانضباط والنظام في كل شيء،  وتنفيذ كافة التعليمات، مع بذل أقصى جهد ممكن في التدريبات والمباريات.

وأكد  المدرب الفرنسي أنه سيواصل متابعة مباريات الدوري، وتقييم مستويات  المجموعة التي وقع عليها الاختيار، حتى مباراتي غانا، مع إمكانية استبدال  أي منهم.

ووفقا لبرنامج فيلوك الذي اطلع عليه ، سيشرف خالد بخيت على تدريبات يومي الأحد، والإثنين، على أن يتولى المدرب الفرنسي بنفسه، تدريبي الثلاثاء والأربعاء المقبلين.

وأوضح أن تدريبه الأول سيكون تكتيكيا، والثاني عبارة عن تقسيمة، لتكوين فكرة أولية عن اللاعبين.

واختتم  فيلود بتصريح مقتضب عن رأيه في أول حصة تدريبية للاعبي المنتخب فقال:  "كونت انطباعا جيدا، وأعتقد أن لديهم الرغبة (في الاستمرار والتطوير)".
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* إليكم نتائج مباريات الجولة التاسعة عشر من الدوري السوداني الممتاز ( الفترة الثانية ) 2019 - 

2020
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اليـكم جــدول ترتيب الدوري الســوداني الممتـــاز بعــد نهـايــة مباريــات الجــولة (19)



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												الإسماعيلي المصري يتخطى الرجاء المغربي في البطولة العربية 											
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
ممثل مصر يفلح في تجاوز محطة الرجاء المغربي في البطولة العربية.



نجح الإسماعيلي المصري في تحقيق الفوز على نظيره الرجاء  المغربي بهدفٍ دون مقابل في المباراة التي جرت مساء امس ”الأحد” لحساب  مرحلة الذهاب من بطولة كأس محمد السادس للأندية الأبطال.

وأحرز هدف اللقاء الوحيد اللاعب فخر الدين بن يوسف من ضربة جزاء في الدقيقة الـ”51â€³.
وستلعب مباراة الإياب بين الفريقين في الخامس عشر من مارس المقبل.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												الشرطة القضارف يعمّق جراح الأمل عطبرة 											
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
صاحب المركز الثالث يواصل النتائج المخيّبة للآمال في الدوري الممتاز ويسقط في القضارف.



حقق الشرطة القضارف الفوز على ضيفه الأمل عطبرة بهدفين دون  مقابل في المباراة التي جرت مساء امس ”الأحد” في بطولة الدوري الممتاز  لحساب المرحلة الـ”20â€³.

وأحرز أهداف الشرطة مجاهد وعوض طلبة.
ووصل ممثل القضارف إلى النقطة الـ”16â€³، فيما بقي ممثل عطبرة في النقطة الـ”34â€³.



وواصل الفريق الشهير بـ”فهود الشمال” تراجع النتائج في الدورة الثانية من الممتاز، ليبقى مركزه الثالث في المنافسة مهدّدً بفقدانه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اليكم القائمة النهائية للمنتخب السوداني للشباب المشارك في البطولة العربية تحت 20 سنة المقامه بالعاصمة السعودية . الرياض 
#زول_سبورت







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور حديثة من استاد المريخ |  عملية الصيانة لازالت متواصلة

 #زول_سبورت















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فى نادي الاسرة مساء اليوم 
 تجمع لاعبي المنتخب الوطني الاول في نادي الاسرة
 .
 .
 يبدأ المنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم تجمعه الأول لمواجهتي غانا مساء  اليوم بنادي الاسرة بالخرطوم .. هذا وكان الكابتن خالد بخيت المدرب العام  قد أعلن عن القائمة التي تتألف منها الكلية الأولية لصقور الجديان على  النحو التالي: علي أبوعشرين، محمد الرشيد، رمضان عجب، أمير كمال، ضياء  الدين محجوب، أحمد التش، ومنجد النيل (المريخ الخرطوم)، نصرالدين الشغيل،  عبداللطيف بويا، أطهر الطاهر، أبوعاقلة عبدالله، سمؤال ميرغني،  وليد بخيت، محمد موسى الضي، وفارس عبدالله (الهلال)، اسحق آدم، ياسر مزمل،  ومصعب كردمان (الأهلي شندي)، معاذ عبدالرحيم، وحسين الجريف (الخرطوم  الوطني)، مفضل محمد الحسن، وبخيت خميس (المريخ الفاشر)، أحمد وضاح (الهلال  الأبيض)، ومنير يونس (ودنوباوي)..
 وكان الكابتن خالد بخيت قد أوضح ان  المدرب هوبيرت فيلود المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني الأول سيصل السبت 15  فبراير 2020م، من أجل الوقوف على التشكيلة المختارة، وستجري التدريبات  الأربع على ملعب الخرطوم الوطني، وسيكون هناك متابعة للاعبين من بعد عبر  الدوري قبل استدعاء لاعبي الخارج، في التجمع الثاني للمنتخب بالحادي عشر من  مارس المقبل.. وأوضح خالد ان الاختيار راعت الحفاظ على كلية المنتخب  الوطني في آخر المشاركات مع عدد من الاضافات عبر المتابعة والمشاركة نفسها  في المباريات مع الأندية..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شباب الأهلي لمقارعة حامل اللقب، والشرطة لتحقيق فوزه الأول، والأهلي السعودي لمواجهة استقلال طهران بغياب مدربه غروس.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النور ابو الجاز : ابراهيم باترة مكتشف موهبة كركتيلا 
 .
 ....
  اشاد القطب المريخي الكبير النور ابوالجاز بلاعب الفرقة الحمراء رامي  كركتيلا ، و ذكر عضو قطاع الشباب السابق بنادي المريخ ان رامي لاعب متطور و  مجتهد سيكون له شان كبير في عالم الساحرة المستديرة .. وعن انضمام رامي  للمريخ للمرة الأولى قال النور انه انضم في فترة رئاسة الأخ طارق المعتصم  للقطاع و تواجدهم معه و ذكر ان الصحفي المريخي ابراهيم باترة بن منطقة  أبوقوتة هو من اكتشف موهبة رامي وظل باترة اكثر اصرارا على انضمام كركتيلا  من الموردة أبوقوتة لشباب المريخ ولا بد من الإشادة به خاصة وانه كان يهدف  لمصلحة المريخ و إنقاذ موهبة لو لا مجهود باترة و تنبيهه لنا كان يمكن ان  تضيع .. وأبدى النور ابوالجاز ارتياحه لتالق رامي و اكد انه على ثقة بان  رامي سيقدم افضل المستويات مع الفرقة الحمراء في الفترة المقبلة بإذن الله  .. و تمنى ابو الجاز ان يواصل المريخ في سياسة تحويل شبابه للفريق الأول  ليصنع فريق المستقبل .










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يفاوض جبرة للاشراف على فريق الكرة
 .
 .
 افادت مصادر اعلامية  أن نادي المريخ دخل في مفاوضات جادة مع مدرب الاهلي  مروي فاروق جبرة للاشراف على فريق الكرة خلال الفترة المقبلة وذلك بعد  الصغوطات التي تعرض لها مؤخرا من جماهير النادي بسبب سوء النتائج









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ ينفي حديث نائب رئيس اللجنة القانونية بالاتحاد حول موعد الجمعية العمومية
 .
 .
  نفى نادي المريخ قطيعاً، أن يكون قد اتفق مع اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني  على تحديد موعد جديدة للجمعية العمومية، وذلك رداً على التصريحات التي  نقلها موقع (باج نيوز) نقلاً عن نائب رئيس اللجنة القانونية بالاتحاد محمد  حلفا. وقال نادي المريخ في بيان صحفي اليوم الأحد، إن أي قرار بخصوص  الجمعية العمومية يتم عبر مجلس الإدارة وإنه لم يطلب أي مهلة بخصوص الجمعية  العمومية للنادي وأكد البيان أن المدير التنفيذي لم  يجلس مع الاتحاد حول مسألة الجمعية العمومية، وأن قرار الرد علي طلب  الاتحاد من اختصاص مجلس الاداره الذي لم يجتمع لينظر في الطلب ، مشدداً على  أن أي تواصل مع المجلس يجب أن يتم عبر المدير التنفيذي. وكان نائب رئيس  اللجنة القانونية باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني محمد حلفا، أبلغ موقع (باج  نيوز) أن نادي المريخ سيعلن خلال هذا الأسبوع موعداً جديداً للجمعية  العمومية بشأن النظام الأساسي.علما بأن المريخ لم يتسلم أي قرار بالغاء  الجمعية العمومية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تأجيل مباراة المريخ والسوكرتا
 .
 .
 كشفت مصادر مطلعة بالاتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم عن خطوة جادة من الاتحاد السوداني بتأجيل مباراة  المريخ وحي العرب المقرر قيامها الجمعة بمدينة بورسودان ضمن مباريات  الاسبوع الرابعة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز وذلك بسبب اختيار ن8 من لاعبي  المريخ ضمن منظومة المنتخب الاول الذي يستعد هذه الايام لخوض غمار مسابقة  التصفيات الافريقية المرشحة لنهائيات الكاميرون 2021 وكان الاتحاد قد وجه  لجنه المسابقات بتعليق مباريات اندية الممتاز في حالة اختيار فيلود لاكثر  من لاعبين من فريق واحد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												المريخ يصرف النظر عن العرفاوي ويتعاقد مع الألماني توماس 											
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
صرف فريق المريخ العاصمي، النظر رسمياً عن التعاقد مع التونسي رمزي  العرفاوي الذي رفض العمل كمدربٍ عام مع المدير الفني التونسي أمين المسلمي.
وكان العرفاوي أدلى بتصريحات لـ(باج نيوز) أكد خلالها أنه لن يقبل العمل مع التونسي المسلمي.
وأكمل نادي المريخ المريخ اتفاقه رسمياً مع المدرب الألماني توماس فرابيرج للعمل مدرباً عاماً، بجانب المدرب التونسي أمين المسلمي.
وتقرر أن يصل المدرب الألماني توماس إلى الخرطوم يوم 22 من فبراير الحالي برفقة مدرب اللياقة البرازيلي دوسانتوس لينجر.
ويستقبل المريخ فجر يوم غدٍ الثلاثاء أمين المسلمي وبالتالي يكون الجهاز  الفني الجديد للمريخ في صورته النهائية بقيادة المسلمي والألماني توماس  مدرباً عاماً ودوسانتوس مدرب أحمال.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد  الأفريقي لكرة القدم (كاف) يخاطب  كل الاتحادات الوطنية بفتح الترشح  لاستضافة نهائي  دوري الابطال وكاس الاتحاد الأفريقي ويحدد ظ¢ظ  فبراير اخر  موعد للتقديم.

 #سبورت249









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خارطة الطريق
 ناصر بابكر
 بالمزاج والقطارة

 * مُنذ اليوم  الذي أُسدل فيه الستار على النصف الأول من الموسم، أجمع جل أنصار المريخ إن  لم يكن كلهم أنّ الأحمر يحتاج لطاقم فني أجنبي، ليبدأ ترتيب أوراق الفريق  وتجهيزه مبكراً للمُوسم المقبل لتفادي خروج أفريقي مبكر للمرة الرابعة  توالياً، وكالعادة أغلق المجلس أذنيه عن سماع كل الأصوات ومضى في الاعتماد  على الطاقم الوطني ولم يستفق من غيبوبته إلا بعد أن تابع أداء الفريق السيئ  في كادُقلي ثم الأسوأ في شندي والذي أوصل الأنصار لمرحلة متأخرة من الغضب ليزداد الضغط على المجلس وتتعالى الأصوات المُطالبة بتحديد موعد لجمعية عمومية لانتخاب مجلس جديد.
 * وما أن تعالت تلك الأصوات إلا وسارع السيد سوداكال لإحضار طاقم فني  أجنبي ينتظر وصوله للخرطوم فجر الغد في خطوة ظاهرها تصحيح أوضاع الفريق وكل  المُؤشِّرات تثبت أن باطنها هو تخفيف الضغط على المجلس في مسألة تحديد  موعد لعقد جمعية عمومية انتخابية.
 * فلو كان سوداكال جاداً في الاهتمام  بأمر الفريق، لما انتظر مرور ثلاث جولات من الدورة الثانية ليقوم بتلك  الخطوة، ولسارع بإنجازها فور نهاية مباراة هلال الأبيض والمريخ التي جرت  بتاريخ (30 ديسمبر 2019) باعتبارها آخر مباراة في الدورة الأولى، حتى يقوم  الطاقم الفني الجديد بالإشراف على فترة الإعداد ليتعرّف ولو نسبياً على  ملامح فريقه قبل بدأ النصف الثاني وهي خطوة كان من شأنها رفع حظوظ المريخ  في الممتاز كهدفٍ آني ودعم تجهيز الفريق للمُشاركات القارية والإقليمية  الموسم المقبل كهدفٍ أكبر وأسمى.
 * لكن حتى حال افترضنا حُسن النية  وأنّ سوداكال جاد في تدعيم الفريق وتكملة نواقصه، فالواجب أن يدرك جيداً  أنّ فرق كرة القدم القوية لا يُمكن صناعتها بـ(المزاج) ولا يُمكن إنعاشها  بـ(القطّارة)، وإنما تحتاج لعملٍ مُتواصلٍ ومُستمرٍ وتوفير كل المقومات  اللازمة للنجاح وهو أمرٌ مفقودٌ طيلة عُمر هذا المجلس الذي ظلّ يتعامل  بالمزاج وبلا مبالاة مع كل ما يخص فريق كرة القدم والدليل ما ذكرناه في  الزاوية السابقة بشأن تجاربه مع المُحترفين، والدليل أن الغامبي مودو الذي  تم التعاقُد معه في التسجيلات الأخيرة لم يصل الخرطوم حتى اللحظة وربما لن  يصل أبدا.
 * إن كان هدف سوداكال من التعاقُد مع جهاز فني جديد هو تقديم  الفريق بمظهرٍ مُختلفٍ، فعليه أولاً أن يكون جاداً في تسليم الطاقم الجديد  استحقاقاته (مقدم العقد) فور وصوله، وأن يوفر للطاقم الجديد مناخ عمل  ملائم بحل أية مشكلة متأخرات للاعب حال وُجدت والاهتمام بعلاج المُصابين،  وتسليم ريشموند مقدم عقده في ظل تردد أنباء عن عدم تسليمه ولو جزءاً من  استحقاقاته حتى اللحظة.
 * التعاقُد مع طاقم تدريب أجنبي أو مُحترفين لا  يَعني بأيِّ حالٍ جدية الإدارة في صناعة فريق قوي ما لم يتم الالتزام  بسداد استحقاقاتهم أولاً بأول وسداد استحقاقات بقية عناصر الفريق كذلك  لتوفير ظُرُوف عَمل جَيِّدة، وما لم يتم تطبيق اللوائح على اللاعبين حَال  الغياب أو الأداء السيئ أو الهزائم، لأنّ صناعة الفريق عَملٌ مُتكاملٌ  ومُستمرٌ ولا يُمكن أن يتم بـ(بالمزاج).
 * ومَع كل ما سَبَقَ، يبقى  الأهم بالنسبة للمريخ ومُستقبله، أن يتم تحديد موعد لعقد جمعية عمومية خلال  الأشهر الأربعة القادمة بعد فتح باب العُضوية لأنّ الجماهير لا يُمكن أن  تصبر أكثر على سياسة إدارة النادي الكبير بـ(المزاج والقطارة).

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس النادي الغامبي يتسبب في تأخر وصول "نداو"

 إستطاعت #سبورتاق  الوصول الى سبب تأخر حضور المدافع الغامبي (موندو نداو) الي السودان من  أجل الانضمام لفريق الكرة الأول بنادي المريخ والذي تم التعاقد معه خلال  فترة الانتقالات الشتوية الماضية.
 وكان رئيس النادي الغامبي الذي يلعب  له موندو نداو (ظ¢ظ  عام) قد اشترط على المريخ إرسال مستحقات النادي للسماح  للاعب بالسفر إلى السودان، وهو ما تم ليعود السيّد (أليو سيسيه) ويطالب  إدارة المريخ بإرسال مستحقاته اللاعب ايضاً لغامبيا وهو ما رفضته إدارة المريخ جملة وتفصيلاً موضحة أن حقوق اللاعب تُسلم في السودان.
  ليقطع بعدها مستر سيسه اتصالاته مع المريخ وهو السبب في عدم حضور المدافع الغامبي للسودان حتى اللحظة. 
 يذكر أن المريخ كان قد تعاقد مع موندو نداو لمدة عام على سبيل الإعارة يناير الماضي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غليان في المريخ بسبب تجاهل ابوعنجة وحضوره بالمواصلات
 .
 .
  تفجرت الاوضاع بنادي المريخ وخاصة في اعقاب التجاهل التام لمدرب المريخ  جمال ابوعنجة والذي يحضر الى موقع التمارين والتدريبات بالمواصلات حيث كشفت  مصادر ان ابوعنجة لم تخصص له سيارة كما يفعل مع المدربين تنقله من منزله  والى مواقع التدريبات وهو ما فجر براكين الغضب في اوساط جماهير المريخ  والتي تعتقد ان الامر تسبب في مستويات المريخ السالبة ومستوى اللاعبين  المتدني مؤخرا









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اكتمال تأهيل ملعب المريخ بصورة نهائية
 .
 .
  اكتملت اعمال التأهيلي بملعب الستاد المريخ بصورة نهائية وتبقت فقط  المضمار والذي يجرى العمل فيه حاليا ويتوقع ان يكتمل العمل فيه خلال الايام  المقبلة ليكون ملعب المريخ جاهزا لاستيعاب مباريات المريخ المحلية  والدولية









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاجل
 اكتمال الجهاز الفني الآن علي النحو التالي
 أمين المسلمي مدير فني
 توماس موير مساعد مدرب
 البرازيلي ديسانتوس معد بدني
 منقول من مصدر مؤثوق
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المعد البدني البرازيلي دوسانتوس عمل برفقة أمين المسلمي في نادي الصفاقصي التونسي










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب #الدوري_الممتاز  بعد نهاية الجولة ظ،ظ© 

 #سبورت249
#SPL2020








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يصل  المدرب أمين المسلمي برفقة البرازيلي دوسانتوس يوم غدا الثلاثاء بينما يصل  مساعد المدرب الالماني توماس موير يوم22من الشهر الجاري











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المدير الفني أمين المسلمي متوجه الآن الي الخرطوم










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التش في حوار مثير مع”باج نيوز”: سأغادر المريخ في حالة واحدة

 الخرطوم: باج نيوز
 أعلن لاعب المريخ محمد حامد التش عن أنّه سيعود إلى التدريبات بصورة  طبيعية اليوم، موضحًا أنّه عانى من إصابتين بعد نهاية مباراة فريقه أمام  أهلي شندي.
 وأشار التش إلى أنّه  تلقى عروض من أندية خارجية، موضحًا أنّه يفكر في الاحتراف الخارجي، مشيرًا  إلى أنّ المريخ تأثر بغياب خالد النعسان وبكري ومحمد عبد الرحمن.
 “باج نيوز”، أجرى حوارًا مع لاعب المريخ التش فكانت هنا الحصيلة من الإفادات.
 *كابتن التش..لماذا لم تشارك في التدريب الأوّل للمنتخب؟
 _ أعاني من إصابتين في الركبة والأنكل، ولذلك لم أتواجد في التدريب ولكن تابعت من الخارج، وأتمنى أنّ أتعافى سريعًا.
 *منذ متى تعرّض للإصابة؟
 _ في مباراة أهلي شندي ببطولة الدوري الممتاز، وتوقفت عن التمارين لمدة  أسبوع حتى اللحظة، وأعتقد أنّني قاربت على الوصول إلى الجاهزية الطبية.
 *ومتى ستعود إلى التدريبات..هل أخطرك الطبيب؟
 _نعم، غالبًا ربما شأرك اليوم في التمارين مع فريقي بعد تأكّيدات الجهاز الطبي ومنحي الضوء الأخضر.
 *هناك أنباء أشارت إلى تلقيك عروضًا من أندية خارجية هل هذا صحيح؟
 _نعم.
 *أي أندية ترغب في التعاقد أو قدّمت لك عروضًا؟
 _ تلقيت اتصالات من نادي شبيبة القبائل، وفريق عراقي وآخر من السعودية، ولكّنّ لا أدري ماذا حدث.
 *هل تفكّر في خوض تجربة احترافية خارجية؟
 _ نعم ولم لا أفكر، أنا لديّ رغبة أكيدة في الاحتراف، ولكنّ.
 *لكنّ ماذا؟
 _ أرغب في الاحتراف نهاية الموسم بإذن الله.
 *كيف ترى احتراف زملائك في المريخ محمد عبد الرحمن وبكري المدينة وخالد النعسان؟
 _ بالتأكّيد، سيكون ذلك بمثابة فتح للطريق لكلّ من يرغب في خوض تجربة احترافية، وسيكون الأمر محفزًا إيجابيًا لنا.
 *هناك من يرى أنّ مغادرة بكري والنعسان ومحمد عبد الرحمن ألقت بظلالٍ سالبة على الفريق؟
 _ بالتأكّيد، المريخ تأثر كثيرًا برحيل بكري ومحمد والنعسان، لأنّهم  لاعبين كبار ويصنعون الفارق، نحن بالطبع نفتقدهم ولكن في نفس الوقت سعداء  لتألقهم خارجيًا.
 *خسرتم عددًا من النقاط في الدوري الممتاز وتواجهون انتقادات كبيرة..ما تعلقيك؟
 _ أعتقد أنّ ما يحدث لنا في المنافسة المحلية هو عدم توفيق بكلّ تأكيّد، والمريخ قادر على العودة أكثر قوةً.
 *هناك من يرى أنّ الفريق فقد لقب الدوري الممتاز بعد تلك النتائج؟
 _ لم نفقد الدوري بكل تأكّيد هنالك ظروف، وعلى من يقولون ذلك فنحن الآن في  الصدارة كما أنّ الهلال لديه مباراتين، وعلينا أنّ نفوز حتى نجعل منافسنا  الهلال تحت الضغط.
 *التش..البعض يرى أنّك تتعرّض للعب العنيف من الخصوم كيف تتعامل مع ذلك؟
 _ صحيح أنّني أتعرض للعنف الشديد في المباريات، بدون أيّ حمايةٍ من الحكام  في بعض الأحيان، وأنا لا أقول أنّ هذا تعمّد ولكن هو حال الكرة في  السودان، فهناك ملاعب تجبر اللاعبين على العنف ولا تساعد.
 *كابتن التش..أنت لاعب استعراضي أكثر من اللازم؟
 _ هذا غير صحيح، أنا لا أميل للعب الاستعراضي، ولست بأحسن من أيّ لاعبٍ آخر.
 *ماذا ينقص المريخ حاليًا؟
 _ لا تعليق.
 *هناك أنباء أشارت إلى تلقيك عرضًا من نادي الهلال؟
 _ غير صحيح، ولم أتلقى أيّ مفاوضاتٍ من الهلال، كما أنّني لست مطلق  السراح، وعلى هؤلاء أنّ يعلموا أنّه عندما تنتهي فترتي مع المريخ لن أذهب  ألاّ حال قرّر ذلك.
 *إذا تريد البقاء في نادي المريخ؟
 _ سأغادر في حالة واحدة وهو الاحتراف الخارجي.
 *كيف ترى انضمام ريشموند إلى المريخ كابتن التش؟
 _ ريشموند لاعب كبير ويملك القدرات الفنية العالية، هو لاعب متمكّن وسيكون هناك تفاهم في الملعب.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخب  شباب السودان يواجه نظيره الليبي في البطوله العربيه المقامه بالمملكه  العربيه السعوديه في الثانيه الا ربعا ظهر اليوم.. علما بان ثلاثي فريق  شباب المريخ.
#الجزولي
#ناجي
#ضيفان.
 ضمن بعثه منتخبنا القومي للشباب..
 كل الامنيات لصغار صقور الجديان في مباره اليومâ™¥







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**⟨📝|✯ نتـائـج مباريـات الٲمـس ✯|📝⟩*
 *⟨📆|✯ الٲحـــــد ❪⑯❫ فبرايــــــر ✯|📆⟩*

 ▣━━━┉─⊹⊰⌾⊱⊹─┉━━━▣
 *✧⚽°вєѕт ≼•🎓•⋟ кσσяα°🌍✧*
 ▣━━━┉─⊹⊰⌾⊱⊹─┉━━━▣
 *⟮🇽🇪✰ الــــــدوري الٳنجليـــزي ✰🇽🇪⟯*              
         *⦇🔮⇓ الجولـــة الـ㉖ ⇓🔮⦈*
 ╗⦇🌾⦈╔استون فيـلا 2✘3 توتنهـام
 ╗⦇🌾⦈╔ ارسنـــــال 4✘0 نيوڪاسل
 *❍==°вєѕт ≼•🎓•⋟ кσσяα°==❍*
 *⟮🇪🇸✰ الــــــدوري الٳسبانـــــي ✰🇪🇸⟯*
         *⦇🔮⇓ الجولـــة الـ㉔ ⇓🔮⦈*
 ╗⦇🌾⦈╔ٳشبيليــة 2✘2 ٳسبانيــول
 ╗⦇🌾⦈╔ليغانيـــس 0✘0 بيتيــــس
 ╗⦇🌾⦈╔ٳيبــــــار( *تأجلت*) سوسيـــداد
 ╗⦇🌾⦈╔بيلبـــــاو 0✘1 ٲوساسونــا
 ╗⦇🌾⦈╔ريال مدريد 2✘2 ﺳ, فيغو
 *❍==°вєѕт ≼•🎓•⋟ кσσяα°==❍*
 *⟮🇮🇹✰ الــــــدوري الٳيطالـــــي ✰🇮🇹⟯*
         *⦇🔮⇓ الجولـــة الـ㉔ ⇓🔮⦈*
 ╗⦇🌾⦈╔ٲودينيــزي 0✘0 ﮪ, فيرونـا
 ╗⦇🌾⦈╔سامبدوريــا 1✘5 فيورنتينا
 ╗⦇🌾⦈╔يوفنتــوس 2✘0 بريشيـــــا
 ╗⦇🌾⦈╔ساسولـــــو 0✘1 بارمــــــــا
 ╗⦇🌾⦈╔ڪاليـــــاي 0✘1 نابولــــــي
 ╗⦇🔥⦈╔لاتسيــــــو 2✘1 ٳنتــــــــــر
 *❍==°вєѕт ≼•🎓•⋟ кσσяα°==❍*
 *⟮🇩🇪✰ الــــــدوري الٲلمانـــــــي ✰🇩🇪⟯*
         *⦇🔮⇓ الجولـــة الـ㉒ ⇓🔮⦈*
 ╗⦇🌾⦈╔ڪولـــــن 1✘4 بـ, ميونــــخ
 ╗⦇🌾⦈╔ماينـــــــز 0✘0 شالڪـــــــة
 *❍==°вєѕт ≼•🎓•⋟ кσσяα°==❍*
 *⟮🇫🇷✰ الــــــدوري الفرنســــــي ✰🇫🇷⟯*
         *⦇🔮⇓ الجولـــة الـ㉕ ⇓🔮⦈*
 ╗⦇🌾⦈╔ليــــون 1✘1 ستراسبــورغ
 ╗⦇🌾⦈╔بريســــت 3✘2 ﺳ, ٳيتيــان
 ╗⦇🌾⦈╔ريمــــــس 1✘0 ريــــــــــن
 ╗⦇🌾⦈╔ليــــــــل 1✘2 مارسيليــــــا
 *❍==°вєѕт ≼•🎓•⋟ кσσяα°==❍*
 *⟮🇪🇬✰ ڪـــــأس مصــــــــر ✰🇪🇬⟯*
         *⦇🔮⇓ الـــدور الـ⑯ ⇓🔮⦈*
 ╗⦇🌾⦈╔وادي دجلـــة 1✘2 نـ, مصـــر
 *❍==°вєѕт ≼•🎓•⋟ кσσяα°==❍*
 *ۛ⟮🏆✰ ڪـأس ’محمــد’ الســادس ✰🇲🇦⟯*
     *⦇🔮⇓ ذهــاب نصــف النهائــي ⇓🔮⦈*
 ╗⦇🌾⦈╔الٳسماعــــيلي 1✘0 الرجـــــاء
 *❍==°вєѕт ≼•🎓•⋟ кσσяα°==❍*
 *⟮🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿✰ الــــــدوري الاسڪتلنــــــدي ✰🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿⟯*              
            *⦇🔮⇓ الجولـــة الـ㉗ ⇓🔮⦈*
 ╗⦇🌾⦈╔ٲبرديــــــن 1✘2 سيلتــــــــڪ
 ╗⦇🌾⦈╔ڪيلمارنـوڪ 1✘2 هيبرنيــان🇸🇾✬*
  ▣━━━┉─⊹⊰⌾⊱⊹─┉━━━▣
 *✧⚽°вєѕт ≼•🎓•⋟ кσσяα°🌍✧*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أهم مباريات اليوم الإثنين الموافق 17/2/2020 على القنوات المفتوحة : رصد واعداد ومتابعة وتنسيق : الفاتح حسن زروق))))¤⚽ :-   المباريات بتوقيت السودان                                             
 🏆 الدوري العراقي :                                               
 🚉 القناة : العراقية الرياضية :-                                               
 🥇 كهرباء @ النفط                                               ⏲ الساعة : 1:30 بعد الظهر.                                               
 🥈الميناء البصرة @ نفط الجنوب.                                               ⏲ الساعة : 3:30 عصرا.                                               
 🥉القوية الجويه @ نفط ميثان.                                                 ⏲الساعة : 3:30 عصرا.          
 🏆 الدوري الجزائري :                                              
 🚉 القناة : الجزائرية3 و الجزائرية4 والفرنسية :-                                                
 🥇 عين مليلة @ اتحاد العاصمة                                               ⏲ الساعة : 4 عصرا.                                               
 🥈وفاق سطيف @ اهلي برج بوعريريج ( الغربال)                     ⏲ الساعة : 5 مساء.                     
 🥉شباب قسنطينة @ مولودية وهران.                                               ⏲ الساعة : 6 مساء.                                               
 🎖شبيبة القبائل @ بارادو.                                               ⏲ الساعة : 6 مساء.                                               
 🏅بلوزداد @ نصر حسين داي.                                               ⏲ الساعة : 7:45 مساء.                                               
 🏆 كأس مصر دور ال16 :-                                              
 🥇 طلائع الجيش @ مصر المقاصة .                                                
 ⏲ الساعة : 5 مساء .                                               🚉 القناة : on sport1 نايل سات فقط .                                               
 ⚽¤أهم مباريات اليوم المشفرة¤⚽ :-                                               
 🏆 دوري ابطال اسيا مرحلة المجموعات الجولة الثانية :-                                               
 🥇شباب الاهلي دبي @ الهلال السعودي .                                               ⏲ الساعة : 3:30 عصرا.                                               🚉 القناة : بيين سبورتHD1                                               
 🥈الشرطة العراقي @ الوحدة الاماراتي.                                               ⏲ الساعة : 4 عصرا .                                               🚉 القناة : بيين سبورتHD2                                               
 🥉الاهلي السعودي @ استقلال طهران .                                               ⏲ الساعة : 5:30 مساء .                                               🚉 القناة : بيين سبورتHD1 .                                               
 🏆 الدوري الايطالي :-                                               
 🥇ميلان @ تورينو .                                               ⏲ الساعة : 9:45 مساء .                                               🚉 القناة : بيين سبورتHD4.                                               
 🏆 الدوري الإنجليزي :-                                               
 🥇تشيلسي @ مانشيستر يونايتيد.                                               ⏲ الساعة : 10 مساء.                                               🚉 القناة : بيين سبورتHD2 .                                               

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاخبار الرياضية العالمية 

ريال مدريد يسقط في البيرنابيو امام سيلتافيغو بالتعادلية
 لاتسيو يقدم خدمة ليوفنتوس و يوفنتوس علي الانتر بهدفين لهدف 
 يوفنتوس يتخطى بريشيا بثنائية نظيفة فى الدوري الإيطالى
 مدرب الترجى أتحمل مسئولية خسارة السوبر الأفريقى أمام الزمالك
 مدرب أستون فيلا معلقا على الهزيمة أمام توتنهام: المباراة سرقت منا
 أرسنال يدمر نيوكاسل برباعية ويستعيد ذاكرة الفوز فى الدوري الانجليزي
 بايرن ميونخ يستعيد صدارة الدوري الألماني بفوز عريض على كولن
 نابولي يستعيد ذاكرة الإنتصارات بفوز صعب على كالياري بالدوري الإيطالي
 مهاجم بايرميونيخ ليفاندوفسكي يواصل ملاحقة أرقام جيرد مولر القياسية
 جاتوزو يطالب نجوم نابولي باحترام الفريق ويفتح باب الرحيل أمامهم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد المحلي لكرة القدم بالخرطوم 
 لجنة الناشئين والشباب 
 ☘☘☘ 
 ☘☘☘ *دورى الشباب للموسم 2019 - 2020 م*
      *المرحلة الأولى - الدورة الاولى*
 *المجموعة الأولى* :
 ☘☘
 *نتائج مباريات الاسبوع الأول* :
 🔱🔱 
 المريخ 9 @ 0 الغماراب 
 امبدة 1 @ 0 الجريف
 شباب ناصر 1 @ 1 النيل   
 نجوم ابو سعد 1 @ 1 الزومة 
 🌊🌊🌊
 *نتائج مباريات الاسبوع الثانى* :
 🔱🔱 
 المريخ 2 @ 1 الجريف 
 الغماراب 4 @ 1 شباب ناصر 
 الزومة 2 @ 2 امبدة  
 النيل 2 @ 1 نجوم ابو سعد 
 🌊🌊🌊
 *نتائج مباريات الاسبوع الثالث* :
 🔱🔱
 المريخ 2 @ 0 شباب ناصر 
 الجريف 2 @ 2 الزومة 
 نجوم ابو سعد 2 @ 0 الغماراب 
 امبدة 1 @ 0 النيل 
 🌊🌊🌊
 *نتائج مباريات الاسبوع الرابع* :
 🔱🔱 
 المريخ 6 @ 0 الزومة 
 نجوم ابوسعد 4 @ 0 شباب ناصر 
 النيل 3 @ 0 الجريف 
 امبدة 2 @ 1 الغماراب 
 🌊🌊🌊
 *نتائج مباريات الاسبوع الخامس* :
 🔱🔱
 المريخ 2 @ 0 نجوم أبوسعد 
 النيل 6 @ 0 الزومة 
 امبدة 8 @ 0 شباب ناصر 
 الجريف 2 @ 1 الغماراب 
 🌊🌊🌊
 *نتائج مباريات الاسبوع السادس* :
 🔱🔱
 - امبدة 4 @ 0 نجوم أبو سعد   
 - الزومة 4 @ 0 الغماراب 
 - المريخ 1 @ 0 النيل 
 - الجريف 2 @ 1 شباب ناصر 
 🌊🌊🌊
 *نتائج مباريات الاسبوع السابع*
 🔱🔱
 - المريخ 1 @ 0 امبدة 
 - النيل 6 @ 2 الغماراب 
 - نجوم ابوسعد 4 @ 2 الجريف 
 - شباب ناصر 2 @ 1 الزومة 
 🌊🌊🌊
 *نتائج مباريات الاسبوع الثامن*
 🔱🔱 
 الزومة 2 @ 2 نجوم ابوسعد  
 المريخ 3 @ 0 الغماراب 
 امبدة 2 @ 1 الجريف 
 النيل 3 @ 0 شباب ناصر
 🌊🌊🌊
 *نتائج مباريات الاسبوع التاسع* :
 🔱🔱
 المريخ 1 @ 1 الجريف 
 شباب ناصر 3 @ 2 الغماراب 
 امبدة 0 @ 0 الزومة 
 النيل 4 @ 1 نجوم ابوسعد 
 🌊🌊🌊
 *نتائج مباريات الاسبوع العاشر* :
 🔱🔱
 المريخ 9 @ 1 شباب ناصر 
 الزومة 2 @ 1 الجريف 
 النيل 0 @ 0 امبدة 
 الغماراب - @ - نجوم ابوسعد 
 💢💢💢💢💢💢💢💢
 *موقف فرق المجموعة الأولى بنهاية الاسبوع العاشر*
 ( 1 ) المريخ ( 28 ) نقطة ( 33 ) هدف
 ( 2 ) امبدة ( 21 ) نقطة ( 15 ) هدف
 ( 3 ) النيل ( 20 ) نقطة ( 18 ) هدف 
 ( 4 ) نجوم أبوسعد ( 11 ) نقاط ( - 2 ) هدف
 ( 5 ) الزومة ( 11 ) نقاط ( - 8 ) هدف
 ( 6 ) الجريف ( 8 ) نقاط ( - 7 ) هدف
 ( 7 ) شباب ناصر ( 7 ) نقاط ( - 27 ) هدف
 ( 8 ) الغماراب ( 3 ) نقاط ( - 22 ) هدف 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بيّن مهاجم المريخ الغاني ريشموند في تصريحات خص بها المكتب الاعلامي  للنادي، سعادته الكبيرة بتسجيله اول أهدافه بقميص المريخ واكد بأن الهدف  تتويج لجهود زملائه اللاعبيين متمنيا ان يكون هذا الهدف هو فاتحة خير  لبداية مشواره مع الاحمر واضاف قائلا: اشكر  عضو دائرة الكرة الكابتن التاج  ابراهيم لانه تنبأ لى بهذا الهدف قبل يومين من المباراة. واثنى المهاجم  الغاني على المجهود الكبير الذى يقوم به التاج ابراهيم وتمنى عودة الجماهير  للمدرجات ومساندة الفريق ووعد ريشموند القاعدة الجماهيرية بالحفاظ على  اللقب وسعيهم كلاعبيين في بذل قصاري جهدهم للتتويج بالبطولات
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* كبد الحقيقة
د. مزمل أبوالقاسم لماذا تهاجمون ابو عنجة ؟


  أعجب لحال من يقسون على الكابتن جمال ابو عنجة , ويتهفون في وجهه ليطالبوه  بالإستقالة ويحملوه اوزار الأداء السئ لفرقة المريخ في  المباريات  الماضية..
 بدءاً نتفق معهم في ان كيغان لا يمتلك السيرة الذاتية التي  يفترض ان تتوافر فيمن يتولون تدريب فريق كبير بقيمة المريخ وطموحاته واسمه  الكبير لأنه مدرب شاب لم يتول قيادة فرق الدوري الممتاز ولم يسبق له الظفر  بأي بطولات مع اي فريق ..
 لكن الثابت ايضاً مفاده ان جمال لم يدخل  النادي بدبابة ولم يفرض نفسه مديراً فنياً لفرقة المريخ وانه تولى  المسئولية مضطراً بعد ان بلغ تخبط مجلس المريخ مداه بإحضار مدرب جزائري  مغمور وطرده قبل ان يكمل شهره الاول .. 
 هكذا وجد جمال نفسه في الواجهة بلا سابق تهيئة ولا استعداد فانبرى للمهمة وتحمل المسئولية في ظروف اقل ماتوصف بالقاسية ..
 علينا ان نشكره ولانقسو عليه لأن المناخ السئ الذي يعمل فيه لايساعد اي مدرب على النجاح..
 لو اتينا بأرسين فينغر او السير اليكس فيرغسون او مورينهو او بيب  غوارديولا او زين الدين زيدان او اي مدرب عالمي اخر وفرضنا عليه ان يشرف  على فريق لايحظى بالحد الأدنى من الإهتمام ولا يتوافر له اي اعداد نوعي  وفرضنا عليه ان يضم لاعبين عاديين بسقف مالي منخفض والزمناه بأن يعمل مع  مجلس ادارة رئيسه محبوس منذ سنوات ومجلسه مشلع ويسيطر عليه إداري ضعيف  الخبرات متواضع القدرات فلن تختلف محصلته عن محصلة ابوعنجة
 عمل مازدا في نفس هذا المناخ الطارد وفشل..
 وتلاه هيدان وعبد المجيد وفشلا ..
 واعقبهما الزلفاني فلم تختلف محصلته المحلية والإفريقية عن سابقيه وان  اصاب بعض النجاح في البطولة العربية نتاجاً للتألق غير العادي للعقرب  والغربال..
 تلاه ابراهومة فأخفق إفريقياً وعربياً بعد ان حقق مايشبه  المعجزة في الدوري نتاجاً لإقتصار عدد جولات المسابقة في نصفها الثاني على  سبع مباريات فقط..
 بعده اتى الجزائري المغمور فأقالوه قبل ان يكمل  شهراً وخلفه ابو عنجة ليخوض مع الخائضين ويلحق بقية الفاشلين , تبعاً  لانعدام مقومات النجاح في النادي الكبير..
 المريخ يدار منذ عامين  بطريقة (أريكا عميا) ويساس بالساهلة ويتم تمويله بالدفرات والنفرات وماتجود  به الروابط والقروبات مثلما يحدث للأندية الصغيرة والفقيرة..
 فريقه  يتغرض الى تجريف ممنهج بالإستغناء عن افضل اللاعبين مثلما حدث لجمال سالم  وبكري المدينة ومحمد عبدالرحمن والنعسان , بعد ان اعلن المجلس انه سيدير  امور الفريق بفقه ( مد الكراع على قدر اللحاف) ويسجل اللاعبين بطريقة (قدر  ظروفك) ليفقد النادي ميزته القديمة التي كفلت له ضم افضل النجوم واميز  المواهب الوطنية واميز المحترفين الأجانب بحسبانه افضل الأندية السودانية  تحفيزاً للاعبين بالمال..
 اتى مجلس المحبوس رافعاً شعار الجرجير ممنياً  جماهير المريخ بأنه سينفق ملايين الدولارات على النادي والفريق وسرعان ما  انكشف امره وذاع فلسه واستبان فقره..
 لو اقتصر فقره على قلة المال لهان  الأمر لأن العوز المادي اقترن بإفلاس فكري وعجز إداري وسوء في الطوية تجاه  رموز النادي وكباره وإدارييه السابقين , بدليل انهم اسقطوا عضويتهم جميعاً  في الجمعية العمومية العبثية التي شهدت ممارسات غير مسبوقة في تاريخ  المريخ سعياً لتزوير إرادة اعضاء النادي وإجازة مسودة كارثية اشرف على  إعدادها إداري القص واللصق , طرف فني الموجات الصوتية !!..
 لاتلوموا جمال ابو عنجة بل لوموا من اتوا به وأوكلوا إليه مهمة تدريب الفريق ولم يوفروا له ابسط معينات النجاح..
 كرة القدم لاتلعب في المستطيل الأخضر وحده لأنها تتطلب تجهيزات إدارية  نوعية وعمل كبير لتجهيز اللاعبين نفسياً ومعنوياً وبدنياً وتوفير محفزات  الإبداع لهم ومتابعة تغذيتهم وعلاجهم وسداد حقوقهم بإنتظام..
 كل  المذكور اعلاه مفقود في المريخ منذ ان تولى المجلس الحالي إدارة  النادي,لذلك كان من الطبيعي ان تتواصل الإخفاقات ليخرج المريخ من الدور  التمهيدي لدوري الأبطال ثلاث مرات متتالية..
 لو استمر هذا المجلس الكسيح اكثر مما جثم على صدر المريخ فلا نستبعد ان تتكرر كارثة الخروج من الدور التمهيدي للمرة الرابعة ..
 وبكل تأكيد سيفقد الفريق رمضان والتش ورفاقهما المميزين في فترات  الإنتقالات المقبلة , ليرحلوا عن الفريق بذات الطريقة التي غادر بها  الغربال والعقرب وغيرهما..
 مدرب المريخ الحالي يحضر الى تدريبات  ومباريات فريقه بالمواصلات العامة لأن المجلس استكثر عليه توفير عربة خاصة  يستخدمها في تنقلاته فكيف يلام على الإخفاق...
 آخر الحقــــائق 
 لم ينتظم فرق المريخ في اي معسكر اعداد ناحج لأكثر من عامين ..
 بل ان المجلس استكثر على لاعبيه ان يوفر له معسكراً محلياً خلال فترة  الإعداد الأخيرة لمنتصف الموسم , مع ان الجهاز الفني اخضعهم فيه الى  تدريبات عنيفة بحصتين يومياً..
 ظهر اثر غياب الراحة والتغذية الجيدة في  المباريات الودية التي خاضها الفريق خلال فترة الإعداد , واشار الأداء  السئ فيها الى المعاناة التي تنتظر المريخ في النصف الثاني من الموسم  الحالي..
 قبل ايام حملت الأنباء خبر اتفاق المجلس مع مدرب تونسي مغمور  لتولي امر الفريق , لتتكرربه مآسي الإستعانة بالساعين الى تكبير اسمائهم  المغمورة ممن يتعاملون مع المريخ كمحطة انتظار (ومعمل تسمين) للسيرة  الفقيرة..
 لا تلوموا جمال ابو عنجة ومحصلة بديله لن تختلف عن محصلته هو وسابقيه ..
 لوموا اس البلاء ورأس الخراب ..
 مجلس هوان المريخ الذي ولد مقطوع الرأس وتساقطت عضويته تباعاً مثل اطراف المجزوم..
 لوموا ستة افراد اخذوا المريخ رهينة وسلموه لنزيل سجن كوبر كي يلهوا به  ويستخدمه في تزجية الوقت والمساومة عليه بربط رحيله بإسترداد حريته  السلبية..
 كيغان مغلوب على امره بل مظلوم لأن الظروف فرضت عليه ان يعمل تحت إمرة اسوأ مجلس في تاريخ المريخ..
 غضبة جماهير المريخ ينبغي ان لاتتجه الى جمال ابو عنجة ..
 حاسبوا من اتوا به وقضوا على كل جميل في المريخ..
 مدرب لايمتلك ملعباً يدرب فيه فريقه كيف يلام على الإخفاق؟..
 مدرب يحضر لتدريبات فريقه ومبارياته بالمواصلات العامة والركشات كيف نلومه على عدم الإنجاز؟..
 فريق المريخ مشرد عن ملعبه لأكثر من نصف عام ..
 مجلس لم يستطع المحافظة على نجيل الملعب كيف ننتظر منه ان يحافظ على الفريق ويقويه؟..
 النجيلة غلبتهم , فكيف نتوقع منهم ان يضموا لاعبين ويأتوا بمدربين بمستوى وقامة المريخ؟..
 نعم المؤسسية ..
 نعم الحوكمة !..
 حوكمة اللف والدوران والغش والخداع وتزوير إرادة اعضاء النادي والكذب بإدعاء اكتمال النصاب زوراً..
 ثورة جماهير المريخ عليهم ينبغي ان لاتتوقف حتى تزيلهم وتعيد للزعيم هيبته القديمة ..
 يجب على انصار الزعيم ان يتدافعوا بالمناكب للحصول على العضوية ضماناً للتغيير..
 ومن يمتلكون العضوية عليهم ان يسارعوا الى تجديدها من فورهم..
 من تحدثه نفسه بالتلاعب في العضوية مثلما فعل سابقاً فسيساق من اذنيه الى المحاكم ..
 ماحدث في ملف تزوير عضوية بعض الهلالاب وعدد من اعضاء مجلس ادارة الاتحاد العام لن يمر بلا محاسبة ..
 المبلف في طور التجهيز توطئة لرفعه الى النيابة والمحاكم..
 الشهود جاهزون للإدلاء بشهاداتهم بعد ان انكروا ان يكونوا قد طلبوا الحصول على العضوية..
 آخر خبر : من يتوهم ان سمكرة العضوية ستمر مرور الكرام وهم ومخطئ..

*

----------

